# Surefire KT1/KT2 alternative



## Grazor (Apr 12, 2017)

I was wondering if there was a close alternative to a Surefire KT1/KT2. I want a KT1 but have been unable to find one for some time. I was wondering if there was anything that came close in appearance for another manufacturer. I've seen the ones made by Lumens Factory but they resemble a KT4 head.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi @Grazor and welcome !

Your post is approved, but would be better located in the Incandescent sub-forum ... to where it has been moved


----------



## chillinn (Apr 12, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Hi @Grazor and welcome !
> 
> Your post is approved, but would be better located in the Incandescent sub-forum ... to where it has been moved




yet again I learned something new... I thought all Surefire K** heads were LED. Nope!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 12, 2017)

KT1 and KT2 are the same head. I have one and use it with one of my Malkoff drop-ins.

I like the beam profile more than the KT4,and there no built in recoil system, making better contact with Malkoff's drop in.

Bill


----------



## Grazor (Apr 12, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> KT1 and KT2 are the same head. I have one and use it with one of my Malkoff drop-ins.
> 
> I like the beam profile more than the KT4,and there no built in recoil system, making better contact with Malkoff's drop in.
> 
> Bill


Is the malkoff drop in for a Z46 head, KT4 head, or specific to the KT turbo head.


----------



## Grazor (Apr 12, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Hi @Grazor and welcome !
> 
> Your post is approved, but would be better located in the Incandescent sub-forum ... to where it has been moved


Thank you! I started second guessing myself right after I posted that.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 12, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> KT1 and KT2 are the same head. I have one and use it with one of my Malkoff drop-ins.
> ....



Yes, as @Size15s used to point out, the KT1 "system" ( or "kit" ) and the KT2 "system" differ only in the included lamp assembly ... (6V) N1 for the KT1 and (9V) N2 for the KT2.

The remainder of the parts (adapter, reflector, TurboHead, bezel, etc) are the same.

Which Malkoff tower are you using with these, Bill ?



Grazor said:


> Is the malkoff drop in for a Z46 head, KT4 head, or specific to the KT turbo head.



Those would be the MD10, MD60, and ??? (respectively)


----------



## Blackbird13 (Apr 12, 2017)

Where can I get a dropin for it , I have an old md60 but that I use in my m4 devestator . It looks great, great throw and flood, I'd like to buy another, it something similar


----------



## scout24 (Apr 13, 2017)

Try Lumensfactory...


----------



## Blackbird13 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## ampdude (Apr 14, 2017)

I've always found the KT1/KT2 threw slightly better than the KT4, but there is not a huge difference. I think in more of a mission critical situation like stuck navigating in a blizzard or something like that, I'd prefer to have the extra protection the KT4 bezel provides to the lamp assembly. If I had to choose I'd rather have a KT4 on a Surefire M4 with an MN60 lamp assembly as opposed to anything provided with the KT1/KT2. The 6 or 9 volt HOLA's available for the KT1/KT2 do not compare favorably to the 12 volt MN60 in overall output or run time. I think the KT1/KT2 is really best served with the LOLA being a more compact package overall.


----------



## forstersun (May 15, 2017)

Well...Actually I made some KT1/2(without bulb, they are the same) last year. I'm in China, SureFire players in China really like KT1/2 but they are expensive and rare, so I made dozens of them...Exactly the same with original except lasered my logo under the hex adapter ring, and of course, the color of the oxide layer is not the same.

Strictly speaking, this action, the copy, was not right. So I could not sell them everywhere, they were made for a small group people in China who wanna play lego or what. Even though I have several left I just cant sell one to you. 

But if you come to China, I will give you two of them, in different colors, for free.


----------

